# John Deere 100 won't shut off



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

So I have finally finshed my jd 100 rider and finally got to drive if the other day and had a blast besides have my main drive belt flipped backwards. Anyway after my test drive i went to shut her down and nothing happened when I sturned the key into the off position. I'm not a electrical kinda guy when it comes to a system as one in my 100 but, Im wondering if the key switch is bootched or something to do with piont or something. Sorry if this confuses you I only typical work on small engines but, on the mechanical endof it.


----------



## Ion66 (May 31, 2011)

Is it strictly the switch not shutting off the power, or might it be "deiseling"? Are there any electrical components (lights, meters etc) that are also staying on also? The simple answer is of course to get a new switch. You can get a shop manual from JD if you need to go through wiring and see what's what. An older engine with enough carbon buildup can continue running after the switch is shut off, alhtough Ive only seen this happen really badly, and for any length of time on 2 strokes.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That engine should be a Briggs,so it shuts off by grounding the armature(coil). Check the little black wire that connects to the tab on the coil,and make sure it hasn't come off. If it is still connected,check to see if it is connected to the tab on the switch marked "M".


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Alright thanks for the info guys. The engine is the original briggs 8hp and there isn't any light etc staying on, being that these mowers didn't have any so that makes it a little more difficult to narrow down but i'm taking the mower into the shop at my high school to test the wiring and I'll let you guys know what is wrong as soon as I can


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Alright guys so its been awhile since this thread. I finally got the 100 deere of mine into the shop. So far what we have found out is that the pionts were remooved due to a new ciol which has a switch on it .The way it sits now the key is usless to shut it off but, there was a push button on the dash when I purchased it to ground the current, so I'll grab that for Fridays class. The key not shutting the motor down also explains my charging issue to the battery. Kinda disappiontment that its not quite original but it works for me until I rebuild the rest of the engine due to my summer employment ending.
Next job is to tackle my 1940 Farmall H.... Oh boy!


----------

